# New person needing purchase advice



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

I am in the process of putting together a new system to replace my 15 year old home theater system and I'm lost as to what speakers are out there. I like the Onkyo TX-SR805 receiver to replace my old Yahama RXV-870. The HDTV I'll cover on a different area (rules) My area is 15' x 15' with another 12' open on one end. I would prefer bookshelf speakers (room not setup for floor speakers). I need fronts, rears, powered sub woofer and center. Looking to spend around $2,000.00 on speakers.
I know that speakers are an individual choice Item but I'm overwhelmed by the choices out there and am asking for your opinion (what would you buy). So far I am considering the Aperion Intimus 5b harmony system and would have to buy them in order to hear them. I can send them back postage paid if I don't like them. That alone impresses me with their confidence that I will like them. I listen to music as much as television. Which leads me to another point I'm confused on. Should I put more into the fronts and maybe the center or should the rears be as dynamic as the fronts. The manufactures seem the put the same speaker in the rear as in the front. In the day I put my present system (1993) together placing a less expensive speaker in the rear was a common practice. 
I'm no electronics expert and need help from people who have kept up with the many advances that have occurred since I last looked at this. I am impressed with the knowledge represented on this board and desperately need some input. If I left out anything information pertaining to my questions please ask me. 

Thank You


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm going to take advantage of that "..around $2,000.." statement

If I had that kind of coin, and I needed to buy a new 5.1 setup, I would go with the following:
SVS MBS-01 for the front l/r speakers ($999/pair)
SVS MCS-01 for the Center ($599) (I'd actually prefer another MBS-01 if I could buy just one)
SVS SBS-01 for the surrounds ($225/pair)
SVS PB12-NSD for the sub ($599)

Total before shipping/tax/whatever is $2,422.. and I suspect that they'd give you a break if you were to buy the whole system at the same time. So you're still in the $2k ballpark, but you've got a system that I don't think can be touched for anywhere near that price.

Like Aperion, they're an internet only company, so you'd have to buy them first.. but I haven't heard of anyone that wasn't blown away with the MTS-01's. And SVS is, dollar for dollar, arguably the best subwoofer out there.

I appreciate that it's a leap of faith here, and I've exceeded your $2k "a little", but I think you'll be extremely happy with the results.

After that, I really like Paradigm. You might be able to squeeze a mix of studio 20's and something from their monitor line for the 5.0 speakers. For the sub, I would have you go back to SVS. They're really that good.

At least in my opinion.. :nerd:

The other item I'd really like to have you address are the acoustics of your room. Posting a general question in the acoustic sub-forum could help you truly reap the benefits of a fine set of speakers. I recently did a with and without treatment test at my home.. the change in the imaging was remarkable.

JCD


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Hey JDC
Thanks for the info your obviously a SVS fan and I obviously need to take a closer look at them. I don't mind going a little over my target price if it gives me something I will enjoy for years to come. Good sound equipment is the best investment I have ever made in the entertainment category. I will also take a look in the acoustic sub forum. I have my front speakers mounted in an enclosure at the corners of the room angled down so that the speaker is actually on it's side. I see the shape of the SVS speakers and it looks like they are meant to to be upright. They wouldn't look bad on their side and I can shape the opening in the enclosure to accommodate the curve at the top. Do you think it would be a problem to place them on their side? 
I take it SVS doesn't sell one speaker (or should I say three), that's odd.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I pretty sure that any speaker put on its side isn't going to be ideal -- even your typical center channel speaker is a compromise for WAF appeal. There are a bunch of uber technical reasons why this compromises the sound of a speaker.

Also, putting them in enclosures can sometimes be a "bad" thing too. If it's what available, then it is what it is. However, if you can move them out a little, that should help a lot. 

OK, enough of the 'nay saying", I really do think the SVS brand has some awesome speakers. Again, in my opinion. Not everyone's taste of course -- there probably as many opinions on speakers as there are enthusiasts -- but I'm willing to bet that no one else spends as much on their drivers at their price point as they do. Not always a guarantee of quality, but I think it means something here.

If the SVS option appeals to you, I'd strongly suggest you either e-mail SVS directly with your room layout, budget, preferences, etc and ask for a suggestion of where to set up your speakers and what sub might work best in your area or possibly post your situation in their sub forum here. They have the most amazing customer service I've ever encountered.. bar none. I know this sounds like a total commercial, but they set the standard for performance, cost and service. 

In the meantime, audition some speakers in your local area. Dropping this kind of money on a sound system that you will have for years to come, it makes sense (at least to me) to figure out what you really like. My treasure might be your trash. IN any case, I totally enjoyed the process when I did it several years ago. There is a good read on auditioning speakers I think you might find helpful.. you'll understand why when you "get" there. :bigsmile:

JCD


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I have an Onkyo 805 and I LOVE it. Off the top of my head I can think or a few speakers to look at:

Magnepan ( My Favorite )
Thiel 
Vandersteen
Orb
SVS
Anthony Gallo
B&W

There is also the DIY kits at madisound.com and GR-Research which might fit since you want to modify the mounting. 

Matt


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

The Polk LSi9 are pretty good bookshelve speakers IMO and you can usually find a place to listen to them. I'm not saying that they are better or worst than any of the others previously mentioned but it's another option and within your budget.

Bob


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

JDC, I had to look up WAF in the glossary I thought it meant something technical that gives away my expertise in electronics. What do you mean by uber technical reason (not in glossary)? I defiantly need help with this very important ( to me ) decision and the more I find out the more questions I have. Thank you again for your much appreciated advise. I will contact SVS, I need to create a diagram showing the layout of my listening area first ( Picture worth 1000 words ) to make it as painless as possible to advise this non geek type person. Actually I had already read the auditioning speakers section on this site and yes this is fun. Thanks again

Mitch


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I haven't heard the new 5 series, but I have heard the old 4, 5, and 6. The 5s were good, but if you can swing a little extra money for the 6 series, definitely do it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi Mdrake
Magnepan, never knew they existed. I visited their website and read the owners manual. They want the speaker to be two feet in front of a wall. That would be tough with my setup. The design certainly sounds intriguing. I also really need to mount my front speakers sideways but didn't find anything in the manual addressing this. How are yours set up? Thanks for vote of confidence on the receiver.

Mitch


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Bob 99
A speaker that I can listen to before buying. What a novel concept. I will give them a listen.

Thanks
Mitch


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Eugovector
Thanks, I take that as a vote for the Aperions.


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

I went with an SVS sub and I'm very pleased. I narrowed down my choice of speakers to SVS and Ascend. After reading numerous customer reviews and professional reviews and looking at response curves, I went with Ascends, but it was a close call. I've been very pleased.

Doug


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Dougmac
Thank you for the input. I checked out the ascend site and the reviews are very impressive. I e-mailed them my question about side mounting in an enclosure.
Thanks
Mitch


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

choctaw said:


> JDC, I had to look up WAF in the glossary I thought it meant something technical that gives away my expertise in electronics. What do you mean by uber technical reason (not in glossary)? I defiantly need help with this very important ( to me ) decision and the more I find out the more questions I have. Thank you again for your much appreciated advise. I will contact SVS, I need to create a diagram showing the layout of my listening area first ( Picture worth 1000 words ) to make it as painless as possible to advise this non geek type person. Actually I had already read the auditioning speakers section on this site and yes this is fun. Thanks again
> 
> Mitch


I forget that I throw around some words that may not be in everyone's vocabulary..

So you've got "WAF" down now.

As for "uber", I'd just go with uber=very.

Looks like you've got some more good advice here on some other choices.

Enjoy the process!

JCD


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I second the suggestion for SVS all around. Its fairly important to try to match speakers in a room and this way your getting the best bang for buck and wont need to upgrade any time soon.


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

Ascend Acoustics
Sierras if ya can afford them. at least L-C-R, CBM170 SE surrounds.

The fact that SVS contributes to this forum means nada to me(although I'm glad), the Sierras will sound better from all accounts I've seen.
May wanna get 3 center channels because of your situation- talk to Dave Fabrikant at Ascend.

That's my .02


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks muzz
I was thinking the same thing about 3 centers. They are designed to be in a horizontal position. I already e-mailed Ascend asking about my situation (still haven't made a drawing yet). You guy are great I didn't have anything like this when I put my first system together.

Mitch


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

If you CALL them and ask to speak to Dave, he will discuss his offerings directly, and give you honest advice.
I know for a fact that he gets bombarded with Emails, which may take a couple of days.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks Muzz
I don't mind waiting, then I have a reply that I can refer back to. A lot of this stuff goes over my head the first time through. With e-mail I can go back reread and say "That's what he meant". I'm a Land Surveyor, this stuff is something I don't deal with often. If I don't hear from them in a couple of day's I'll call.
Mitch


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

muzz said:


> Ascend Acoustics
> Sierras if ya can afford them. at least L-C-R, CBM170 SE surrounds.
> 
> The fact that SVS contributes to this forum means nada to me(although I'm glad), the Sierras will sound better from all accounts I've seen.
> ...


Just to be clear, I also wouldn't recommend SVS if I didn't think they were best of breed for their price point. I can't say that I've personally heard them, but from people that I know of and respect have and have always come through with glowing reviews.

But again, speakers are matter of taste..

JCD


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

So did you end up picking out a system? The 2k price really will get you lots of options and much of what has been suggested above is great advice. The SVS system is quite a killer product. 

If you are still in the market, check out the AV123 labor day sale. The only issue is it isn't bookshelf speakers. It's a killer setup for both HT and Music and right around your budget. 

If you already picked up a system, well it looks like you're good, then 

Let me know if I can help with anything!

Sincerely,

Scott


----------

